# Who has 5 or 6 spd aluminum shift gate!? I need a trace



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Who has 5 or 6 spd aluminum shift gate!?

Can someone trace it? So i know where the shifter is going?

Please let me know


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

:what: what are you going to do?


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a feeling he has acces to a cnc milling machine, so hell just make one him self... But like he said he needs to know where everything is


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow, kid, you have sunk to new lows with this post. Please, get off this forum.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey,, I have sunk to new lows? Really? How So? 

Explain how asking for a trace.. A Peice of paper and a pencil of a shift gate is going to a new low.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

because somewhere along the lings someone did the math and designed it themselves.. and theyre assuming you want a trace so you can copy someones design. :facepalm:


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

8valvesofFURY said:


> because somewhere along the lings someone did the math and designed it themselves.. and theyre assuming you want a trace so you can copy someones design. :facepalm:


Yep, someone spent a lot of time in R&D, testing, and perfecting something. Then they sold it to the community, probably at a very slim profit. You want to copy their design with no effort of your own and without paying the designers for their work, therefore you suck.

Unless my assumptions are wrong and you just want a pretty piece of paper with a shift pattern to hang on your wall or something, in which case I apologize.:heart:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

My bad....

I was asking for a TRACE so i can make a wall decoration. 

I was NO WAY intending on using the trace to make a shift gate for my car. :laugh:

I guess i would just have to trace my shift throw... No big Deal. Just would of been easier with a trace of a shift gate.


----------



## 8valvesofFURY (Dec 31, 2006)

cablekid said:


> My bad....
> 
> I was asking for a TRACE so i can make a wall decoration.
> 
> ...


or you could of just tried google images :facepalm:










:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie won't like this


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks so much to those of you who have commented on this thread  I am responsible for the shiftgate and the pic posted is actually a very old version, the latest looks like this 


















I spent months and months working on this including 5 prototypes at great expense. I put a lot of time and effort into this project and really appreciate the attitude of those defending that - Thank You.

I do still sell these and they have been really popular all around the world with the USA being the 2nd biggest market for them.

If anyone would like any details please pm me as I am doing a great price leading upto Christmas.

The kit includes the custom billet aluminium shiftgate, custom fit leather gaiter in black and 8 stainless steel bolts (longer)

Someone had the bare faced nerve to contact me a while ago and ask for the drawings so they could make one themselves and seemed surprised when I declined their request :facepalm::facepalm:

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well look who decided to post for the first time in 657575 years:laugh::wave:


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

CharlieTT said:


> Thanks so much to those of you who have commented on this thread  I am responsible for the shiftgate and the pic posted is actually a very old version, the latest looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FYI anyone really good with a CAD program can use the pics you posted and get the measurements. Especially since a TT owner can self measure bolt spacing, and ring ID & OD. Being an engineer I DON"T condone this at all, so you might want to post some lower quality images from now on.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

I really don't see the big deal on making your own..

Having a Trace would of been easier.. But using a carboard cut out is just as easy also.


So ill just settle on a Cardboard cut out


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Stfu cablekid!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't think it's a big deal to make your own- companies make knockoffs all the time. It *is *a big deal to publicly ask for the dimensions of someone's research that cost them time and money that they are trying to recuperate by selling the product.

I think you'll learn- just like I learned through making exhausts for my TT years ago. You'll need to make a few revisions to get it just right, once you're done you've spent 2-3 times what it would have cost you to order it and a few weeks of your time as well.


I also want to say this thread also reminds me of a recent forum banning incident. (not to be a dick)


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

? 

Im just saying? Why pay $250 for something that i can do for $50 ?

:screwy: 


I aint taking any bussiness away from CharlieTT... Let him have that market.. Im just trying to make me one.

Everyone on this forum acts like if you don't buy this or that from this or that company then your doing it wrong..


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

cablekid said:


> ?
> 
> Im just saying? Why pay $250 for something that i can do for $50 ?
> 
> ...


No- you can replicate products, just don't steal other people's hard work.

Sure you can write your own operating system, but good luck emailing Microsoft for the code to Windows and actually getting it.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> ?
> 
> Im just saying? Why pay $250 for something that i can do for $50 ?
> 
> ...




$50, LOL. I'm sure it will fit well with your other mods. GL.

cheers.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> No- you can replicate products, just don't steal other people's hard work.
> 
> Sure you can write your own operating system, but good luck emailing Microsoft for the code to Windows and actually getting it.


Understand completly... But it wasent like i said " Anyone have trace and the leather boot, and the longer screwes they can send me"



TTC2k5 said:


> $50, LOL. I'm sure it will fit well with your other mods. GL.
> 
> cheers.


Hey man, Im sure it will


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Someone came to me a while ago and said they could have these made for $60 usd each. I told them I already had one and could care less...And what Doug said is the truth. You can make them all you want as long as you do all of the work.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im just making one for myself.. Not to take over the market..

Everyones blowing this up


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

cablekid said:


> Understand completly... But it wasent like i said " Anyone have trace and the leather boot, and the longer screwes they can send me"
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, Im sure it will


well then, let me help:

|_|_|
| | |


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> well then, let me help:
> 
> |_|_|
> | | |




You forgot about reverse man. How will he back out of situations that his dumbass mouth talks him into without reverse?


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

mbaron said:


> You forgot about reverse man. How will he back out of situations that his dumbass mouth talks him into without reverse?



Don't need reverse. Cause if my dumb*** mouth gets me their then it was for a reason. :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

People dont like it when other people copy the mods on their car. Business people hate when other people copy their products. People hate it when others copy protects made by a business men that also happen to be fellow enthusiasts. More or less go ahead and make your own, but nobody is going to help you take money that charlie should get for doing the hard work. /thread


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Where did i say " Can anyone give me a trace to copy this product and start selling it"??

What mods did i copy from another car?

Please let me know.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That was a metaphor :sly: 
What I'm saying is be original and figure it out for your self or pay the dues to the man with the product.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> That was a metaphor :sly:
> What I'm saying is be original and figure it out for your self or pay the dues to the man with the product.


I will.... Cutting a cardboard cut out will actually be better then a trace


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok that's different. Have at it then


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

Im going to run a Cardboard gate!!!  lol

Painted silver of course


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

This guy = everything wrong with the prices of the MK1 TT's going down. :facepalm:

Why bother responding to any of his threads or questions... They all end the same. 

eace:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> This guy = everything wrong with the prices of the MK1 TT's going down. :facepalm:
> 
> Why bother responding to any of his threads or questions... They all end the same.
> 
> eace:


 I win it all ha :laugh:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Gtfo ghetto fukk


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

If i leave where would i go?

Template almost done  

5th gear wont line up.. Gotta redo it..


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

i don't understand why is everyone bashing on cable??
just like he said, if your doing something at home and not buying it the way it "should be" then you are doing it wrong?
Hell no, its called being smart and saving the money, plus actually DOING something for the car that you'll be looking at everyday.
I DO understand that he did asked for the dimensions, which was kind of wrong... but hey come on give him a break.. Have you ever copied your friends HW? exactly...


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> i don't understand why is everyone bashing on cable??
> just like he said, if your doing something at home and not buying it the way it "should be" then you are doing it wrong?
> Hell no, its called being smart and saving the money, plus actually DOING something for the car that you'll be looking at everyday.
> I DO understand that he did asked for the dimensions, which was kind of wrong... but hey come on give him a break.. Have you ever copied your friends HW? exactly...


People dont rely on homework to pay the bills:sly:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> People dont rely on homework to pay the bills:sly:


What about people who get paid to do HW or Essays?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

And this is why the world is such a ****ty place


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> And this is why the world is such a ****ty place


I will 2nd that :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

who cares....how about everyone that makes an intake manifold or an exhaust manifold and uses another as a template? are they jerks for not buying the real deal?

you can argue anybody that buys used isnt supporting progress either and make the same argument.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I think the point is that he clearly wanted a copy of the unit. Then he claimed he wanted to make a wall decoration with it :screwy:

All points are valid to some degree... I just think it was all in the presentation, the follow up responses, etc... 

Just read through this guys threads and you can paint your own picture. I don't know the guy/gal so, I can't or won't pass judgment as a person. It's not my place.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

My Bad My Bad!

Making a clone of something is stealing..

Why don't yall jump on DougLoBue OBX manifold thread.

AS the OBX manifold is a copy Huh? But wait HE BOUGHT it so its straight as long as he diden't mean it.

No Offense DougLoBue .. Not targeting you at all. Just stating a point.


How about everyone who has a DOWN PIPE custom made.. Diden't do it right cause its not a 42DD one. 

So what if i make a Shiftgate... WHEN YOU THINK ABOUT IT.. ITS GOING TO HAVE CLOSE/ IF NOT THE SAME DIMENSIONS CAUSE ALL OUR CARS HAVE THE SAME SHIFT PATTERN..

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm

Haterz LOL


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Just stfu. You're an idiot.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Just stfu. You're an idiot.


Maybe.. or maybe i just think OUTSIDE the box .. Ya know!

Anyways im done posting on this.. Maybe ill update after my gates done. :wave:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Peace tool.


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

NiceTTs_13 said:


> Peace tool.



? Why are you saying good by to my tools? :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:lossofwords:


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

cablekid said:


> ? Why are you saying good by to my tools? :laugh:


By looking at your car, quite the opposite.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

zak2006 said:


> FYI anyone really good with a CAD program can use the pics you posted and get the measurements. Especially since a TT owner can self measure bolt spacing, and ring ID & OD. Being an engineer I DON"T condone this at all, so you might want to post some lower quality images from now on.



ding ding...i use inventor,autocad, and revit daily...i know i could copy this within .001 of an inch with very little effort just from charlie's pics...this kid has no brain obviously


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Import the picture trace and viola. Still doesn't make it right tho.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> ding ding...i use inventor,autocad, and revit daily...i know i could copy this within .001 of an inch with very little effort just from charlie's pics...this kid has no brain obviously


LOL, Charlie's "engineer" may (or may not) have done same of the german product that had been on the market for years...then refined it. There's no way of knowing.

nothing is "original" anymore.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^very true


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Agreed


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

i was bored...n.t.s. because i don't condone stealing peoples ideas...just modeled this literally in less than 5 minutes...could have easily made it exact


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

jwalker1.8 said:


> i was bored...n.t.s. because i don't condone stealing peoples ideas...just modeled this literally in less than 5 minutes...could have easily made it exact


:beer:opcorn:


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

jwalker1.8 said:


> i was bored...n.t.s. because i don't condone stealing peoples ideas...just modeled this literally in less than 5 minutes...could have easily made it exact


I like the reflection ha..

Hit the start button  LOL.

JK


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

OP is an idiot for saying he was looking for a wall decoration then changed his story. If you're gonna make one balls up and make it don't p*ssy foot around. 

To everyone else that's getting all crazy about making your own (with OP's lying aside) who the hell cares? If you can fab one up do it. What happened to people making their own sh*t for their cars and not buying everything? If you have the skills, go to town. Not just with this but with other things, DP's, lips, etc. this is no different. 

You think the old school hot rodders, rat rodders etc. buy all their parts because someone did it first?


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

M-Power M3 said:


> OP is an idiot for saying he was looking for a wall decoration then changed his story. If you're gonna make one balls up and make it don't p*ssy foot around.
> 
> To everyone else that's getting all crazy about making your own (with OP's lying aside) who the hell cares? If you can fab one up do it. What happened to people making their own sh*t for their cars and not buying everything? If you have the skills, go to town. Not just with this but with other things, DP's, lips, etc. this is no different.
> 
> You think the old school hot rodders, rat rodders etc. buy all their parts because someone did it first?



Making your own stuff is great, asking for a tracing of someone's product to make yours from is not.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Im all down for cablekid to make his own. I still dont want to see one forum member get ripped off by another. If he can do it by himself more power to him


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

M-Power M3 said:


> OP is an idiot for saying he was looking for a wall decoration then changed his story. If you're gonna make one balls up and make it don't p*ssy foot around.
> 
> To everyone else that's getting all crazy about making your own (with OP's lying aside) who the hell cares? If you can fab one up do it. What happened to people making their own sh*t for their cars and not buying everything? If you have the skills, go to town. Not just with this but with other things, DP's, lips, etc. this is no different.
> 
> You think the old school hot rodders, rat rodders etc. buy all their parts because someone did it first?


Hey, Before you call me a " IDIOT " . 

My post about making a Wall decoration was a sarcastic comeback to the post above it.



> Unless my assumptions are wrong and you just want a pretty piece of paper with a shift pattern to hang on your wall or something, in which case I apologize.


Got it? Thanks


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

just thinking a bit and in my opinion it would be nicer if the gate was slightly dome shaped...i made a model of what i am thinking...this would still use the stock ring thus the skinnier machined face of the ring...the domed part is polished (all aluminum)




























again not to scale...the diameter is around 18inches here lol


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Charlie's V2 is domed


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

only ones i have seen are in this thread...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ttspares.com or vagmeister


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

didn't see it on those sites either but doesn't matter...i do mechanical engineering for a machine shop and easily could have these parts made for next to nothing...i personally don't think i would want any sort of gate on my own car...looks good but not for me, nor do i have desire to produce something like this


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

that is the same one already pictured in this thread...you spoke of a domed one, i said I never saw it before, you posted a link and the link was to the same one already shown in this thread... "charlie's v2 is domed"


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jwalker1.8 said:


> that is the same one already pictured in this thread...you spoke of a domed one, i said I never saw it before, you posted a link and the link was to the same one already shown in this thread... "charlie's v2 is domed"


I've owned both. My pics/install here; 

V1 install:

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-shift-gate/

V2 install:

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-shiftgate-v2/

cheers


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

so is one version actually dome shaped like my model? They both appear flat


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

jwalker1.8 said:


> so is one version actually dome shaped like my model? They both appear flat



Seriously you can't tell that V2 is domed? Engineers... :facepalm:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

dogger said:


> Seriously you can't tell that V2 is domed? Engineers... :facepalm:


lol


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

dogger said:


> Seriously you can't tell that V2 is domed? Engineers... :facepalm:



lol, in these photos it appears flat to me. http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-interior-mods/tt-shiftgate-v2/ if it has any sort of radius it must not be very pronounced.


----------



## jwalker1.8 (Mar 4, 2008)

this curvature 










vs


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

mbaron said:


> Making your own stuff is great, asking for a tracing of someone's product to make yours from is not.


:beer:



cablekid said:


> Hey, Before you call me a " IDIOT " .
> 
> My post about making a Wall decoration was a sarcastic comeback to the post above it.
> 
> ...


Got it and read. Now...idiot. :thumbup:

Stop trying to blatantly rip off the original and get some creativity going and make your own. I can tell effort is something you don't strive for judging by the way your car looks and some other posts you've made...


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

LOL Just to answer the comment that I *could *have bought the one on offer from Germany and copied it. I didn't do that, although it would probably have saved me months and months and hundreds of pounds/dollars my integrity would not allow me to do something that I would not like done to myself.

I had 5 prototypes made up in both aluminium and steel and that was expensive as you can imagine. The amount of fine tuning was huge to try and ensure there was enough room, whilst still being strong enough and visually appealing.

Thanks to those of you who have supported my effort and I haven't been on here much recently as I have just started a job at Aston Martin as a buyer in combination with running vagmeistter.com - I also got married in October and went on honeymoon to Mexico (amazing) for 10 days, so I have been pretty busy.

I have another run of these coming soon for Christmas and will be instigating a price drop too  

pm for details.

Charlie


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

jwalker1.8 said:


> this curvature
> 
> 
> 
> vs



Maybe try looking at the whole album and you can see the curvature..










And I support the general consensus here. There's NOTHING wrong with making your own mods whatsoever. But when you want someone to take their product and give you exact measurements so you can copy, that's when it's a piss-off IMO. Do the work yourself.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah but apparently to some people that's ok to copy. I'm down for DIY people as long as they do it themselves.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I get guys saying they can make my parts cheaper all the time or who want to copy my LED DRL's from my Corrado. I had to take down all of the pics detailing how they were made since I plan to sell them as a production part. I even had one guy who wanted to build and sell them. A few tried to copy them unsuccessfully. They don't realize or appreciate the amount of time and thought that went into them.

A lot of people don't realize the time and expense involved with making parts like this. It goes beyond the cost of materials. I give props to anyone on here who puts forth the time and money to bring parts like this to market. Its a huge plus for the community here. Thankfully the mods seem cooler in here and don't block people from breaking the advertising rules. Wish the other forums were that cool.


----------



## ttwsm (Feb 27, 2011)

dogger said:


> Thankfully the mods seem cooler in here and don't block people from breaking the advertising rules.


OMG I hope that's sarcasm...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

X2


----------



## NiceTTs_13 (May 9, 2010)

Yea...


----------

